# Summer long sleeve jerseys list



## romanovsky

Hello,

I'm still trying to find some new long-sleeved jerseys for hot sunny weather.
Can I ask for your experience to complete the following list?


 Mavic HC Long sleeve jersey. Super light. Little loose-fitted. Expensive ($130).
 Pearl Izumi ELITE Long Sleeve Jersey. Light. Expensive ($120)
 Search for "long sleeve jersey" on ebay. Low quality. Cheap. Light enough.

I used Mavic HC. Absolutely love it except loose fitting and the price.
I had 3 jerseys from ebay. Sizing for those chineese ebay jerseys is strange: too loose or too short sleeves. Material isn't so breathable material. Quality is low.
I haven't owned a Pearl Izumi elite long sleeve but seen it in a bike shop. I can confirm that the material is very light.
Could you share your experience. Which long sleeve summer jerseys did you use?

Few notes:
- Almost all long sleeve jerseys on market are "thermal".
- I hate sun sleeves. A long sleeve jersey is much much more convinient.
- Sunscreen doesn't work so well as long seleeves.
- I ride every day. And every day is sunny. I need at least 3-4 jerseys. So price matters. >$100 is too much for a jersey.
- It would be great to hear that there're any lightweight bib tights. Skin on my legs gets burned after long rides.


Thanks!


----------



## MMsRepBike

Giordana EXO - good summer knickers too
Assos Mille LS
Gore Oxygen

All probably over your price limit though. Cycling clothes are expensive.

I find Assos summer sleeves to be tolerable, pretty much the only ones. 

Oh, wait.. Bellwether, of course.

Bellwether Men's Sunscreen UV Long Sleeve Jersey White | eBay
Nothing fancy but it's a shirt with pockets in the back.


----------



## romanovsky

> Gore Oxygen


MMsRepBike, thanks for your reply! One question. Are you sure about Gore Oxygen? Competitive cyclist recommends to use Gore Oxygen in winter



> Cycling clothes are expensive.


It's strange that a summer jersey twice as expensive as a winter jersey.


----------



## Srode

I have a couple of the PI elite long sleeve jerseys but I normally wear them when it's a tad chilly in the morning sometimes with a thing base layer (55-65). I'd be comfortable into the low 80s with them and no base I'm sure. When it get's warmer I use sun sleeves from PI to keep the sun off without suntan lotion which I don't like to use. The sun sleeves are very cool when moving, as good as if not better than bare arms. Stopped for a long time you may warm up, standing in the sun with black ones for sure if there's no wind and it's hot out. They are fairly inexpensive - like $30-40 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Manning

I picked up one of these recently. Like it. Lightweight, yet dense fabric. Seems to do the job well. Far cheaper than any of the "bike snob approved" brands. 

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1136853_-1_400061__400061


----------



## Mahatma Kane

Club UPF-28 Long Sleeve Full-Zip Cycling Jersey - Bouré Bicycle Clothing


----------



## MMsRepBike

romanovsky said:


> MMsRepBike, thanks for your reply! One question. Are you sure about Gore Oxygen? Competitive cyclist recommends to use Gore Oxygen in winter
> 
> 
> It's strange that a summer jersey twice as expensive as a winter jersey.


That's not the same one I have. I have a white long sleeve Gore Oxygen that's very much a summer jersey. Different pattern than that, probably last years garment.


Gore Men's Oxygen Full-zip Long Sleeve Cycling Jer @ Sun and Ski Sports - FREE SHIPPING

I think that's it.

I actually have never worn mine, it's a size too large. Not sure why I bought a size large instead of medium, I must have bought it over the winter when I was fat. Mine is all white with a little bit of black accents, no red.


----------



## Special Eyes

I like protection from the sun in hot weather, too. I use these sleeves, or one of the nearly identical ones from other korean ebay sellers . Very comfortable, and very thin and light. Just like a snug fitting long sleeve jersey, but when it gets very hot or overcast, I can easily remove them and they are tiny to stash. Cheap, too. They are thinner and lighter than the PI or any of the popular arm warmers or sun sleeves. Now all my short sleeve jerseys can be 'converted' to ing sleeves. Also works great on your left arm while driving on sunny days to protect against burn.

Cooling Compression Arm Sleeve Sun Block Sun Protection Athletic Covers 8 Colors | eBay

When it's cooler out, I wear these base layers. Great price, I own a few of them for years and they last. Real thin, wicking, toasty and comfortable. I also use the short sleeve versions, but I like the ones with zipper necks for obvious reasons. Search ebay for compression shirts or sleeves, in sporting goods. Plenty of them out there.

New Mens Compression Under Base Layer Top Tight Long Sleeve T Shirts Collection2 | eBay


----------



## leadout_kv

Manning said:


> I picked up one of these recently. Like it. Lightweight, yet dense fabric. Seems to do the job well. Far cheaper than any of the "bike snob approved" brands.
> 
> http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1136853_-1_400061__400061


+1

I have 3 of these.


----------



## romanovsky

Finally I've got what I wanted: Louis Garneau Ventila SL Jersey
- LG says it has UPF/SPF 50 protection
- It's made of very lightweight mesh-like fabric
- It's not expensive. MSRP $65, I've got it for $50 at Amazon
- Quality is very good
- I'd recommend to go size down if you're in between two sizes of LG size chart
- Unfortunately dark colors only. Seems that this is the price for UPF/SPF


----------



## MR_GRUMPY

If you have a "problem" with the sun, many people use "sun sleeves".
They are like arm warmers, but are made to block out UV. You can wear them with any jersey.


----------



## bluecoupe

I use sun sleeves as I burn really easy.


----------



## kbwh

This Castelli jersey seems fit for the task.
PROLOGO 3 LONG SLEEVE FZ | Jerseys | Tops | Men | Products | Castelli ? An Unfair Advantage


----------



## Srode

I have the PI long sleeve Elite Jersey and it's nice but I wouldn't wear it in hot weather. I know you said you don't like them but I wear PI sunsleeves in hot weather and they do the job.


----------



## ziscwg

Srode said:


> I have the PI long sleeve Elite Jersey and it's nice but I wouldn't wear it in hot weather. I know you said you don't like them but I wear PI sunsleeves in hot weather and they do the job.


Yeah, this ^^^

Sun sleeves.


----------



## Tschai

I'm not sure what hot weather means. In any case, I ride in Phoenix and have a pair of the PI sun sleeves. However, I don't use them. Too hot for me. I don't really get it. I use sunscreen. My belief is that they would be most beneficial for sun exposure when not exercising, but when exercising they are just too hot. I am not of the belief that they keep the skin/arms cooler and/or that they promote better evaporation and the like.


----------



## wgscott

Physical blocks are generally much better than chemical blocks, in terms of both effectiveness and safety. Some sunscreens protect from surface burns but actually work as photosensitizers when absorbed more deeply in skin tissue, possibly increasing susceptibility to melanoma. (I'm a chemist and have had a skin cancer, so I've devoted some time to understanding this.) My favorite in terms of comfort and breathability is the PI long sleeve, but I have a nice loose-fitting bright yellow LS jersey I got on closeout at REI, which I tend to favor when high visibility is needed. I tried on the sleeves once, but even the XL were impossibly small, and I'm a nerdly chemist, not a body-builder.

@romanovsky: Don't cheap out on this. It isn't worth saving a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## wgscott

I just ordered two half-price PI long-sleaves from Nashbar. You can also get their own brand for .... $15.


----------



## Wetworks

wgscott said:


> Physical blocks are generally much better than chemical blocks, in terms of both effectiveness and safety. Some sunscreens protect from surface burns but actually work as photosensitizers when absorbed more deeply in skin tissue, possibly increasing susceptibility to melanoma. (I'm a chemist and have had a skin cancer, so I've devoted some time to understanding this.) My favorite in terms of comfort and breathability is the PI long sleeve, but I have a nice loose-fitting bright yellow LS jersey I got on closeout at REI, which I tend to favor when high visibility is needed. I tried on the sleeves once, but even the XL were impossibly small, and I'm a nerdly chemist, not a body-builder.
> 
> @romanovsky: Don't cheap out on this. It isn't worth saving a couple hundred bucks.


Are you referring to the sunscreens that contain endocrine disruptors? I had a rare form of thyroid cancer a couple of years ago and have slowly been getting up to speed on endocrine stuff. 

The stuff I got from Thinksport is supposed to be very friendly, chemically speaking. The protection it offers SPF wise (actual performance) is tough to judge as I still had some fairly good tanlines.


----------



## romanovsky

I also have 2 pairs of PI sun sleeves (+2 pairs of those terrible korean sun sleeves somebody mentioned in this thread). The problem with it: there're two more pieces to deal with. Why bother if I cover hands all the time? It's easier to have just long sleeve jersey (1 piece): it's easier to put it on (2 times a day), it's easier to take it off (2 times a day), it's easier to wash it (daily), it's more comfortable during the ride (all the time). It will save you couple minutes every day (1/2 day in a year, a week in 10 years).


----------



## MMsRepBike

kbwh said:


> This Castelli jersey seems fit for the task.
> PROLOGO 3 LONG SLEEVE FZ | Jerseys | Tops | Men | Products | Castelli ? An Unfair Advantage


This jersey is okay, I would call it middle of the road.

The fabric isn't anything special really. The stripe across the chest never sits straight on the person so it looks a little weird. It fits really big for Castelli. I usually wear a L or XL in their jerseys but in this I would take a M or reading their description maybe a S. The price is pretty good though and overall quality is not bad. Compared to other Castelli stuff I own I put it towards the bottom. That'll place it better than a lot of other brands though. The logo on the chest is some sort of circle of felt or something that's sewn on. It's weird and clunky. Probably to mark it as an authentic piece or something.

For the price (around $75) it's not bad but personally I'd rather stick with the Assos Mille.

Not sure if it's been mentioned here but having sleeves is great for snot. I don't have to cover my gloves in snot if I'm wearing any, I just use the sleeves. I can't snot rocket, so don't suggest that, I just do what I can. Chemical sun protection is a real pain, physical protection is way easier. I really like the EXO knickers. Summer knickers are great for sun protection and added knee support too. I'll wear the EXO long sleeve/kicker kit on 100 degree days. It keeps me cooler than short sleeves and shorts. 

And I find that if sun sleeves are needed, Bellwether is my brand of choice.


----------



## Creakyknees

A bit OT, but:

Most of the sun sleeves truly suck... I've tried a bunch of them too... the only ones that I've been happy with during Texas summers are the DeSoto brand... their weave just breathes better.


----------



## kbwh

^Great response to my suggestion there.

As for sun sleeves I have the Assos Armprotectors_S7, but I use them as light arm warmers. 

All year sun exposure is not something that happens in Norway. anyway.


----------

